# Kody coughing



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody started coughing and then throwing up last night... it was white foam... he went on like this for a couple of hours, constant retching... nothing being thrown up except white foam.... he settled at bedtime and slept most of the night without retching.... and most of today... now he has started up again.... constant retching (coughing/gagging).... he plays.... acts normal... he ate alittle steak about an hour ago and now he is coughing/retching again constantly.... I don't know if its his stomach or the humidity in the house.... I have noticed when the house get alittle on the warm side he starts coughing again.... at night I have a humidifier in the bedroom... 

can a dog have sore throats due to a dry home? .... or do you think this is stomach issues??? can dogs be given cough syrup??

Storm warnings are in the area tonight and tomorrow so it would be Tues/Weds before I can get to a Vet.... he seems to act normal, just coughing alot....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Strange.... the furnace was on... I turned it down and Kody has stopped coughing..... strange....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I had an answer, Jan. The throwing up white foam is throwing me off as nothing with those 2 symptoms together is springing to mind. Could he be coughing so much/hard that it causes the stomach reflex thus the white foam? I don't know of any cough syrup dogs can have. Glad to hear he has stopped with the furnace being turned down. I hope that's the end of it!! If not, you could possibly try Benadyl--not for the cough, but in case it's an allergic reaction.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sure has me puzzled.... he ate a carrot.... and now is coughing, not too bad though....just can't figure this one out....


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How old is Kody? My Zarita who is 8 yrs + has heart failure and this is what she does when she has an attack. I would see the vet and explain what is going on. Hopefully it is tummy trouble, and not heart failure.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe he has a respiratory infection? This happened to leo once. He couldn't walk a few steps without coughing and dry heaving like crazy. We went straight to the vet and he had an upper respiratory infection. We started antibiotics and cough syrup right away, by the next day I saw a huge improvement.
Hope he feels better!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, so far, Kody hasnt coughed this morning.... I am thinking it is/was a tummy upset but I will surely watch him today.... while it SNOWS! ...he is resting well this morning.... I cant imagine what it was he ate... He is my 'Diva dog' and wont eat just anything, he is picky.... Unlike Peso, who is my 'Vacuum dog' and will scarf up anything that hits the floor...

gonna watch his poops today to see if I can see anything that might solve the 'case'. 

Darn lil' doggies scare you to death sometimes.... *sigh*


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just checking this evening to see how Kody is? Hope all is well now!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

he still isn't himself but he hasnt coughed all day.... and of course, I got more snow last night so I dont know if I can get out if I need the Vet.... *sigh*... I hate winter....

thanks for asking....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I spoke to soon.... I tried to give him alittle honey since he isn't eating well... and then alittle dog food ....he eat very little... but an hour later and he threw everything up....so I guess its to the VET today.... *if* I can get out of my driveway and to the highway....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no poor Kody. Not the best timing with the snow. :/ Let us know what the vet says, I hope it's nothing serious and that he'll get better soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, kody has kept the food down today and is playing/barking.... like he was never sick.... thank goodness.... he sure put the scare to me....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella has episodes like this every now and then and I'm convinced she has a hair in her throat that she's trying to clear, she's always grooming her feet. Like Kody it can go on for over a day and then suddenly clear up, I've taken her to the Vet with it but they couldn't find anything wrong with her so that's my theory.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Cough syrup is a NO but give him a little honey. It could be anything from the dry air, scratchy throat, a hair in his throat, etc.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It's good to hear that's back to normal today!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lisa T said:


> Bella has episodes like this every now and then and I'm convinced she has a hair in her throat that she's trying to clear, she's always grooming her feet. Like Kody it can go on for over a day and then suddenly clear up, I've taken her to the Vet with it but they couldn't find anything wrong with her so that's my theory.


that really sounds like it could be the problem. He does clean his paws and legs.... hhmmmm....


----------

